# Whats the highes Huck/drop you have ever done?



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Whats the highes Huck/drop you have ever done?

I think mine was 6 feet but it was onto flat... how about you guys?


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

4 or 5 feet to flat. Nothing that i can find thats here thats over 8 feets.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

999999999999999999 feet to flat on a rigid!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nano5467 (Jun 2, 2006)

balfabiker22 said:


> 999999999999999999 feet to flat on a rigid!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I am thinking of jumping off a roof on a building. It is all flat 10 foot drop to flat on my specialized p2... anyone go over 10?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I've done 8

and 5 to flat


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Jaw Drop on a big wheel


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

about 1 footers...


----------



## mouse jockey (May 7, 2004)

jamesdc said:


> Jaw Drop


I dropped Jaws at Keystone also. Minimum is 14 feet - 22 max. I was somewhere in between. Got the video too.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

jamesdc said:


> Jaw Drop on a big wheel


Isn't that like 60 feet...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mouse jockey said:


> I dropped Jaws at Keystone also. Minimum is 14 feet - 22 max. I was somewhere in between. Got the video too.


still 14 feet


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

12 to flat! 4 weeks ago! Overshot the tranny landed front end heavy and proceeded to rip my collar bone from my sternum and alot of muscles/tendoins went with it. But I did it. 
10 to flat with landing it at hells gate, tried to drop the roof and my wife had a fit. My kids thought it was cool, dad on a ladder bike and all!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's my buddy Covey pinning it at Beacon.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

30 feet to flat. I rolled into it fakie, and threw in a front flip with a 180 for good measure.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Used to do 8' to a reverse plane on a bmx bike. Man that was hard on the bones. It was a porch roof to uphill. Ouch!


----------



## kenneththecurtain (Jan 7, 2007)

I jumped off a hot air balloon from 5000 feet. To flat, naturally. However, I was running super uber mega ultra death monsters with 50 feet of travel. The real problem arose when they rebounded and I found myself 100 feet off the ground.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I think it was a 5 ft stair gap to flat. On a hardtail.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

10 miles to flat on the back of a camel.He did hurt his foot on landing so we decided not to do it again.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

according to the way some people measure drops mine would be 0 ft........


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

6 ft with a nice tranny on my fully, 5 ft to flat on a hardtail


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

kenneththecurtain said:


> I jumped off a hot air balloon from 5000 feet. To flat, naturally. However, I was running super uber mega ultra death monsters with 50 feet of travel. The real problem arose when they rebounded and I found myself 100 feet off the ground.


:lol: :lol: 
Maybe you should have done a better job of adjusted your rebound. Those mile high drops to flat tend to wreak havoc on suspensions; even ones with 50 feet of travel.

Joking aside, these two are the biggest drops I've went off. These are both at the 'Ewok Village' my friend and I have built on his 2 acre lot. The first one, the Elbow Drop, is 8.5 feet off the ground. The lip of the landing ramp is about 4.5 feet. In the pic below the ramp was a bit too close so we moved it out another 3 feet or so. 









This is the 9 Lives Drop. It's 9 feet off the ground with a 7 foot gap. The lip of the landing ramp is 6 feet off the ground. 
My friend Tim, wearing his counter-terrorism suit, standing at the bottom:









Side view from the top of the catwalk:


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I have done a pretty big step down gap (the one at crankworx colorado)... Like 12' down, 28' out on my P-1 hardtail.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> Here's my buddy Covey pinning it at Beacon.


d-d-d-d-d-d-DUMBASS. You've got to be completly stupid to do that kind of stuff without a helmet.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

5' 1/4" to flat; 9 to small tranny


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

4? feet? didnt measure it. 3rd highest drop in N*'s drop practice zone


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

30 stairs to flat 3 sets of ten went a lil to fast and missed the therd set by alot

broke the linkage on my big hit and pulled bolth achillies tendons 

flat sux


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

9-10 ft drop to "landing" (not much slope at all--very harsh)
trying to build up the balls to hit a super smooth 15ft drop soon though....


----------



## mouse jockey (May 7, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> still 14 feet


How's your wrist?


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I have those same grips on my bike. But that was lame!


Also, has anyone tried using stairs as a landing slope? I don't know if they will help or not?


----------



## mouse jockey (May 7, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> I have done a pretty big step down gap (the one at crankworx colorado)... Like 12' down, 28' out on my P-1 hardtail.


Wasn't the one you dropped at Crankworx bigger than that? It looked a lot bigger. Anyway, nice moves on the crankworx stuff even your fall on the step-up. Nice bailout, at least you didn't take a header into the ladder :thumbsup:


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> I am thinking of jumping off a roof on a building. It is all flat 10 foot drop to flat on my specialized p2


DON'T DO IT. Unless for some reason you want to destroy your frame, pedals, cranks, bottom bracket, wheels, fork, wrists, and ankles. If so, then go for it. jk.

I hit a perfect 15 footer. most fun I've ever had on a bike. the air time was rediculous.


----------



## PuraVida (Jan 28, 2004)

*10ish feet at Keystone*

Hit the drop just to the left of Jaws that says 7' min. Prolly hit it around 10feet.

so....much...fun!

too bad I separated my shoulder later that day.


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

i did a 10 foot at whstler (clownshoes) but ive done other 3-6 foot drops on my hardtail. 17 stairs but i only cleared like 14 of them cuz i had ply wood as a transition at the bottom.


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

largest ever, prolly 5-6 feet on my coiler
typical drops are 2-4 feet with tranny
Ive done 3-4 to flat on my hard tail.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

im not sure about largest drop ever but on one of my fav. trails has a 4.5 foot drop to flat/rock garden. does that count? lol


----------



## jamip_dh (Sep 17, 2006)

i did the 20 foot ladder at woodward.
like 20 foot drop with 10-15 ft gap.


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

17feet- the church drops in monterey, (the big one, viewers left if your lookin up at em.)


----------



## bike21 (Feb 27, 2006)

For flat, probably about 10 feet off the roof of a bus stop in college. I was on the DH bike, and still bottomed out very hard, hurt the wrist a bit.

I was doing about a 20' drop off the dam for the lake near my house. It wasn't flat, but close to it if I didn't hit my line, nice grassy landing for when it didn't go well 

Man, I miss that bike


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

12" to flat


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

seriously f*** flat ... i hate them like HARDLY ! but with trany i like to hit high speed 8 foot high drop.. highest i did was about 12 or 15 but i think im too generous on the 15 to be honnest ... but for the moment i prefer doing a longer jump or air time than higher drops .. i prefer fast 5 or 6 foot jump wth like a good 15 - 20 foot long air... sorry for my bad english


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

38 feet to uphill.....  

Well, more like 8ish feet to tranny. I'd guess that the big GLC or the Schleyer rock drop are probably the biggest I've ever done. To hell with drops to flat. All they do is beat up your bike and yourself. Give me a nice steep tranny any day over anything to flat.


----------



## bomber (Jan 13, 2004)

20 pinkbike feet easy (so maybe 8ft in real life).


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

30 pink bike stares 

=

120 feet

so teknicaly i have done 120' to flat and rode away on my norco 4x4 with no damage to me or my bike but my friend had his finger in the way of the picture


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

mouse jockey said:


> Wasn't the one you dropped at Crankworx bigger than that? It looked a lot bigger. Anyway, nice moves on the crankworx stuff even your fall on the step-up. Nice bailout, at least you didn't take a header into the ladder :thumbsup:


The crankworx thing was 12-15' above the top of the landing. But if you measue how high the lip of the takeoff was from the ground it is at least 25'. Considering that I almost cleared the entire landing, I probably dropped 20-22'... on a friggin hardtail.


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

20+ feet on mushroom drop. Slick rock take off to slick rock landing.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

That slickrock drop (slickdrop perhaps... ) is awesome! I must admit biggest I've hit is probably around 7 ft with a transition. Scariest drop I've ever hit though was only about 4 ft but I was hauling butt because it was so steep and the landing is covered by loose babyheads. I landed it clean that time but that drop WILL punish you if you hit it wrong at speed.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i'm not sure of the highest, but i'm usually always pretty high when i'm out doing drops and such...


----------



## norcobryce (Jan 27, 2007)

8 ft


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

5 feet to flat, it was super sandy so i washed out. I am planning on doing the biggest drop at N*, which is 8-9 feet to transition.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

10 or 11 feet with tranny.

5.5 feet to flat.

Both on my hardtail.


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

dowst said:


> d-d-d-d-d-d-DUMBASS. You've got to be completly stupid to do that kind of stuff without a helmet.


 yea no duhh this is like a 15 or 18 foot drop with a 15 or 20 foot gap. and at least when i was there the landing was sketch. but still he has balls to at least try it.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

11 feet to flat... DUMB









x feet to missed transition and manualed out

















Gone bigger, but no pictures.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mouse jockey said:


> How's your wrist?


out till january...and no racing the winter series


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

15 to a tranny then to a step up. and a steep ten stair to flat at the chico state college and as soon as i landed i had to run from the security cops


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

However big the Halo Drop is at BlackRock. 10-12' maybe more depending on how fast you're going?


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

I lunched off the moon and landed on earth can't get much bigger then that 
lucky for me hit a nice trany so it was smooth


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Artin Aga said:


> I lunched off the moon and landed on earth can't get much bigger then that
> lucky for me hit a nice trany so it was smooth


YOU FORGOT :madman: man you high fived me with your one hand landing


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*yeah*

biggest is about 12 ft on a very steep hill with a steep landing
The first pic is me of the medium drop - 7-8foot
Second is my bro Snowman going of the 12 -14 ft large drop. You land way past the cement ditch.


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

cmooreboards said:


> 20+ feet on mushroom drop. Slick rock take off to slick rock landing.


Silly, we all know that you measure a drop from where you take off to the first possible place you can land, thats like a 5 foot drop max.

According to people who fail at math that is.


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

75 feet to water


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

25ish ft
welcome to herts shore quarry drop.
diggers drop bc.


----------



## hardkorps (Apr 3, 2004)

I did 12' to my chest. Missed the very short tranny and tried to pump down to it but missed. Got lucky all that happened was some bruising and scrapes.


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

f*** drops man, I was born like a penguin i can't fly!


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

12 feet and 10 feet to pretty much flat.


----------



## Flat tyres (Nov 6, 2006)

Highest Huck: ten bong hits then off a 4" curb - def the highest eva.

Drops: crazy ass Bart Simmson tabs at a Pink Floyd concert - puked all night


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

cmooreboards said:


> 20+ feet on mushroom drop. Slick rock take off to slick rock landing.


Izzat an Orange and Black Bullit?

Gnarly chuckage! No missy or go crunchy !


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'm not sure of the highest, but i'm usually always pretty high when i'm out doing drops and such...


:lol:

about 12ish feet... i've hit bigger.. but didn't land it..:madman:


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Huck??? What's this???


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

i am huckmiester to flatzor


----------



## maverick69693 (Aug 28, 2007)

uhmmm ask my friends???

i think ive hit most of the drops at diablo freeride park, i have yet to hit the new one on tempest, maybe this weekend, i also landed near the bottom of the phantom drop, bottomed out fork/rear. uhm, landed a stair case about 17-20 stairs down, have some debate on that among buddies ill check it out tmrw and let you all know.

i have done an 8ft to flat, maybe 7 ish... i never really measure. i love drops .... ALOT

i kind of want to go off the school roof.... but i figure if i dont do it right... OUCH!

as soon as i get pics im putting em up


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

One time they let me leap off the loading dock at Toys R Us! Man, what a rush.

(Im gonna try it on my bike next week)


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

I took a dump off a cliff once, does that count?


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Man where is Josh Bender he needs to get in on this


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Maybe 6 foot to flat. I'm not much on hucks.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

About 6"...


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

4' to flat...on a fully rigid steel trek mountain track 800 that was at least 8 years old at the time. realize now it wasn't that big, but it was my first big drop so i thought i was going to die. landed fine, but bent the fork way far forward. the bike became a super raked lowrider. was still rideable too! (although riding it was super stupid as the fork could've gone at any moment)


----------



## PSK (Mar 30, 2006)

*sol vista*

me at sol vista


----------



## stepanov (May 9, 2006)

PSK: Were you on an SX trail in that pic? The frame kind of resembles one but I can't tell.


----------



## PSK (Mar 30, 2006)

it is an 07 demo 8


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

well the biggest was off one of my gnarly bunnyhops, probably about, 1,928,129,312,999,999,999,999.3684859 ft


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

bbrz4 said:


> well the biggest was off one of my gnarly bunnyhops, probably about, 1,928,129,312,999,999,999,999.3684859 ft


you are sooooo cool.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

PSK where the hell do you land? how fast do you have to hit that thing to clear that flat area?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

PSK, that is fat as heck, but my biggest drop is bigger!

i once hit a 80000000000000 stair on a bmx bike and landed it perfect. :0


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

The longest jump I have hit. (14 to 15 meters)








The biggest drop with smallest tranny.








This one is not that big but it is fun.


----------



## PSK (Mar 30, 2006)

about even with the bottom of that tree that goes off the picture to the left
you hit it out of a berm and have to be going fast. I cased it the first time and broke my fork.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

those pics are sick as hell


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Djponee said:


> 5 feet to flat, it was super sandy so i washed out. I am planning on doing the biggest drop at N*, which is 8-9 feet to transition.


That Drainage dich was like maybe 3.5 ft tall at max. Can't wait to to see you do that drop!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

ya, colby, it is even with my chin and i am almost 6'1", so it a little bit bigger than 3.5 feet pal


----------



## ventanadan (Oct 13, 2005)

heres my contribution,
first is more of a stepdown 
second is in france
third gives u an idea of the size, im 6ft
fourth is a road gap i done, it is 48 ft long


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

looks fun


----------



## freeridermtb4 (Feb 21, 2006)

bullcrew said:


> Here's my buddy Covey pinning it at Beacon.


thats looks fun as hell but without a full face I would be scared, Im fine with surgery but id rather not have a doctor work on my face


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

And the penis measuring continues.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

#1ORBUST said:


> And the penis measuring continues.


8=====>


----------



## trbierma (Nov 2, 2007)

my failed 7 foot drop:


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

Doms denial @ Diablo on my Giant AC. I think it's like a good 17-18 feet to landing, but im not shure


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> 8=====>


Mines bigger

8==================D

:thumbsup:


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Dude that is nuts


----------



## CTrider (Oct 15, 2007)

Man, you guys got some nuts. The best I ever did was like 4 feet to flat in grass, I cant imagine 10+ feet with alot of distance.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

thoe are some sick pics


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

Mine is about 9' I guess.... I did it twice and never again. At least it's on video!

Click here>>>> 
I hope this works?!?!


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

BTW, there was some guy on the road that I almost ran into right after I landed. My fault, not his... I didn't know I was headed his direction! I was going fast....


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

that looks very sick and not humongous, but something to get better on and learn how to take bigger jumps on


----------



## ICE MAN (Oct 11, 2007)

I measured 1 drop and it was 38.9ft down, 20ft out. WOW was I scared!!

I also hit a 50+ ravine gap, Money!!!


----------



## trail bait (Oct 31, 2006)

not biggest but the scariest I've done








Shiver taking my picture


----------



## creyc (May 24, 2005)

thats the one with the carpet at the bottom trail bait?
pretty gnarly indeed.

I guess I just logged my highest drop tonight, on my brand new fly. Dropped about 6 ft to stairs, soo easy on the new bike, I can't believe what I've been missing on my old thing. I can easily see myself doing 10, 12' sometime soon.


----------



## turnerterror (Oct 26, 2007)

huck it!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

trail bait said:


> not biggest but the scariest I've done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a fun day


----------

